# [EVDL] SAFT point of contact



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am investigating buying Ni-cads for my next pack. I emailed Carl at the V=
aldosta, Georgia dealer location but he did not reply.
=

Does anyone have a good contact at Saft in the U.S.?
Do they sell the private individuals or just companies?
Does anyone have a clue what their 6v traction batteries cost these days?
=

Thanks,
=

Rich A.
_________________________________________________________________
Can you find the hidden words? Take a break and play Seekadoo!
http://club.live.com/seekadoo.aspx?icid=3Dseek_wlmailtextlink
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here is an email from 2004:


You can purchase these batteries directly from me at the contact info below.

Current pricing for this particular batteris is as follows:

STM5-100MR or MRE $401.00 (USD)/6V module

STM5-140MR $556.00 (USD)/6V module

STM5-180 $766.00 (USD)/6V module

Leadtime is between 12-18 wks ARO depending on current build schedule.

Best regards,

Lou Magnarella
Sales Manager, Electric Vehicles/AGV

Saft America Inc.
711 Industrial Blvd.
Valdosta, GA 31601

(Ph) 229-245-3015
(F) 229-247-8486
(CP) 229-251-9827

new e-mail address: [email protected]




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Richard Acuti" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, September 16, 2007 2:03 PM
Subject: [EVDL] SAFT point of contact



I am investigating buying Ni-cads for my next pack. I emailed Carl at the 
Valdosta, Georgia dealer location but he did not reply.

Does anyone have a good contact at Saft in the U.S.?
Do they sell the private individuals or just companies?
Does anyone have a clue what their 6v traction batteries cost these days?

Thanks,

Rich A.
_________________________________________________________________
Can you find the hidden words? Take a break and play Seekadoo!
http://club.live.com/seekadoo.aspx?icid=seek_wlmailtextlink
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Someone posted in the spring that Lou Magnarella is no longer with Saft. 

Also, prices have gone up tremendously. Part of this is inflation, but most 
of it is caused by the US dollar's current weakness against the Euro. A few 
years ago the dollar and euro were nearly even, almost 1:1 slightly in favor 
of the Euro. However, I recently bought a €30 item on the web and the 
credit card charge was almost US$43. Of course there's nothing Saft can do 
about this problem, but time may alleviate it.

At any rate, here is the info as posted right here in April of this year. 
Pricing for Saft STM nicads is as follows. Hope you're sitting down.

STM5-100MR/MRE - $605.00 ea
STM5-140MR - $924.00 ea
STM5-180MR - no longer available

Terms and Conditions: All pricing is in constant 2007 U.S. dollars. Battery 
module prices include top nuts and washers. Battery trays are not included 
in price table, but can be furnished at an additional cost. Pricing and 
ratings subject to change without notice. Payment terms are net 30 days, 
subject to credit approval (3 references required). 

Standard packing is for domestic shipment. Batteries are shipped in a 
discharged state. Shipments are F.O.B. Valdosta, GA, freight collect or 
prepay and add. Lead times for delivery will be established at time of 
quotation. Current lead time is 20-26 weeks ARO. Module blocking - not Saft 
supply. 

Cooling Kits:
Air cooled $40/module
Water cooled $60/module.
STM5-100MRE only

Contact :

Karl Firsching
Railway Sales Manager
Saft America Inc.
120 Cockeysville Road, Suite 102
Cockeysville, MD 21030

Other than surplus aircraft nicads, another option you could investigate 
would be finding some used STM5-180s and having them rebuilt. I understand 
that there are quite a few old STM5-180s floating round because they were 
used in several prototype electric bus programs. However, many of these 
have probably been cycled quite a lot and are likely to need rebuilding. 
Saft at least >used< to have a rebuilding service, though I don't know what 
it cost(s). 

David Roden
EVDL Administrator
http://www.evdl.org/


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't don't think that the MR/MRE 100 are available anymore, only =

the 140


On Sep 16, 2007, at 1:01 PM, David Roden (Akron OH USA) wrote:

> Someone posted in the spring that Lou Magnarella is no longer with =

> Saft.
>
> Also, prices have gone up tremendously. Part of this is inflation, =

> but most
> of it is caused by the US dollar's current weakness against the =

> Euro. A few
> years ago the dollar and euro were nearly even, almost 1:1 slightly =

> in favor
> of the Euro. However, I recently bought a =8030 item on the web and the
> credit card charge was almost US$43. Of course there's nothing =

> Saft can do
> about this problem, but time may alleviate it.
>
> At any rate, here is the info as posted right here in April of this =

> year.
> Pricing for Saft STM nicads is as follows. Hope you're sitting down.
>
> STM5-100MR/MRE - $605.00 ea
> STM5-140MR - $924.00 ea
> STM5-180MR - no longer available
>
> Terms and Conditions: All pricing is in constant 2007 U.S. dollars. =

> Battery
> module prices include top nuts and washers. Battery trays are not =

> included
> in price table, but can be furnished at an additional cost. =

> Pricing and
> ratings subject to change without notice. Payment terms are net 30 =

> days,
> subject to credit approval (3 references required).
>
> Standard packing is for domestic shipment. Batteries are shipped in a
> discharged state. Shipments are F.O.B. Valdosta, GA, freight =

> collect or
> prepay and add. Lead times for delivery will be established at =

> time of
> quotation. Current lead time is 20-26 weeks ARO. Module blocking - =

> not Saft
> supply.
>
> Cooling Kits:
> Air cooled $40/module
> Water cooled $60/module.
> STM5-100MRE only
>
> Contact :
>
> Karl Firsching
> Railway Sales Manager
> Saft America Inc.
> 120 Cockeysville Road, Suite 102
> Cockeysville, MD 21030
>
> Other than surplus aircraft nicads, another option you could =

> investigate
> would be finding some used STM5-180s and having them rebuilt. I =

> understand
> that there are quite a few old STM5-180s floating round because =

> they were
> used in several prototype electric bus programs. However, many of =

> these
> have probably been cycled quite a lot and are likely to need =

> rebuilding.
> Saft at least >used< to have a rebuilding service, though I don't =

> know what
> it cost(s).
>
> David Roden
> EVDL Administrator
> http://www.evdl.org/
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Its been printed that the EU is phasing out Nicad
chemistries given toxicity concerns with Cadmium.

Mark






> --- Evan Tuer <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 9/16/07, David Roden (Akron OH USA)
> > <[email protected]> wrote:
> ...


----------

